# Parging vs. Acrylic Stucco



## Joel613 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hello:

I am trying to find if there is any solution to mix with the parging that would make have a longer life expectancy than 10-15 years. I live in temperate climate that varies from -50 C to 45 C all year round. Due to the continuous expanding and contracting of the concrete parging jobs usually start to disintegrate in less than 12 years on average. How would I go about getting a solution to apply onto the foundation to guarantee 25 years plus?

Please feel free to answer your suggestions.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

California stucco by silpro or Utrowel by Umaco are the only ones I am familiar with. When I was 16 the mason I worked for succoed the side of a garage, and 25 years later it looks like the day we put it on, using California stucco.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I use a product by Durabond. It is the base coat for their stucco.

They mix to your colour choice. I usually just get grey. Here's a link -

http://www.durabond.com/About/index.htm


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

my .2 cents.

Any acrylics are a sham. I have been doing them since last summer and I can see millions of disadvantages to them besides intensity of labor.

Full EIFS systems I have seen around here last at max 5 years and trap moisture(as vapor) between the foam and framing. It discolors and its brittle.

Californian one coat is great product,thats if you can get it.

I suggest you stick with regular parging. I dont know what 10-12 years you talking about...

Maybe you using wrong mix. I always warranty my pargings on 10 years +.

I have seen regular parging if installed properly(with plaster-stop,two layers of tar paper,nails into studs) last as long as 25 years.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*stucco*

I have had fantastic success with the stucco from PAREX & LAHABRE, by the way they are identical (made in same plants) Their elastomeric coating is the best i ever ran across. Jobs we did 25+ yrs. ago look like the the day we finished,seriously.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

The acrylic FINISH is not the problem, the whole Exterior Finish & Insulation SYSTEM is the problem. It is extremely difficult to achieve required installation and detailing, and usually the design is the cause of the problem at least as much as the install.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*stucco*

The stucco i mentioned is the real McCOY not a EIFS system. Those two lines i mentioned (PAREX & lahabra) were bought a few years ago from W.R. BONSAL out of N.C. When BONSAL made it they called it their F.R.P. system (which stood for fiber reinforced plaster) They have several top coatings acrylic (which i never used) i always opted for their top of the line coating (elastomeric) That is the system that i have always used with stellar success.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Fjn,ever tried Spec-Mix scratch & brown? thats top notch product around here,I use it on all my parging jobs,that stuff is gold.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Parex is an acrylic finish system, La Habra makes both cementious and acrylics, and while the same plants make them, they are not the same formulations (we are dealers for both).


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*stucco*

THEITALIAN204 no i do not know that product. The thing i love about the parex product line is their elastomeric coating. If i'am not mistaking it is capable of streching 105% befor rupturing,along with holding up to 4000 scrubbings with a brush ,with only a slight loss of coating thickness. Hold on to your check book though,it is not cheap.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*Stucco*

TSCARBOROUGH; It is true PAREX does make a acrylic coating. Dig deep into their product info. and you will find their ELOSTOMERIC coating. Last week i had Jim Shutts PAREX/ LAHABRA midwest rep on phone, he was the one who told me they were the same products. Can not imagine why he would make a statement like that if it was not true. As far as the ELASTOMERIC coating goes, i 'am waiting for a order placed with MID WEST STUCCO SUPPLY in Addison IL. Again look close to their product info. PAREX DOES make a ELASTOMERIC coating for their stucco.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*stucco*

For those interested WWW.PAREX.COM/PRODUCTS.PL scroll down the page and you WILL find their ELASTOMERIC coating listed.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*stucco*

P.S. It is in the white bucket,black lid,blue lettering.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Stucco has become confusing as much like the way of the veneer.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm 99% certain that when FJN is talking about elastomeric and Tscarborough is talking about acrylic they are both talking about the same thin. Acrylic is an elastomeric product.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes, elastomeric is acrylic, but acrylic does not have to be elastomeric. Parex makes both and has about 8 different systems, of which 3 or 4 are EIFS, with the others not being insulated. La Habra makes only elastomeric acrylic finishes, along with interior (acrylic but not elastomeric) and cementious exterior finishes.

Confused now?


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Yes, I would have though that any acrylic would be elastomeric, which basically means it can strretch somewhat. I guess some acrylics are brittle. All i really know is that rocks and bricks are most definitely not elastomeric


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Some synthetic acrylic stucco finishes are in no way elastomeric, including some of the Parex line. They will mirror the smallest hairline crack in a cementious scratch/brown coat.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

The brick and rock are not plastic, but the mortar should be. That is why mortar should always be used that is the weakest that will fulfill structural needs, not the strongest. It is not elastomeric, but it is plastic.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*stucco*

To reiterate my previous post regarding the acrylic vs.elastomeric coatings. The great success i have had with PAREX products was with their elastomeric finish, it was NOT with their less costly acrylic coating. The system i use most often is-----masonry wall (usually 8in. block) 2 2in. extruded polystyrene (seams offset) 3.4 lb. sellf furring lath (one 6in.x.25 masonry screw per.sq.ft. w/plastic washer) two 3/8 in coats parex #210 their primer two coats of their ELASTOMERIC coating . If it is a dark color i will apply a coat of their sealer. Light colors i do not apply sealer and never experienced fading. This is the system i will put up against any other with confidence.


----------

